# Making martial arts films



## DJDragon (Apr 17, 2002)

Any of you guys make your own MA flicks?

A few friends and I plan to make one next holidays.  

So, anyone here had any experience in it before.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 18, 2002)

As you should know from my site, I will soon. And Deejay, something is wrong with your site!


----------



## DJDragon (Apr 27, 2002)

Oops, my bad.  Its:

www.geocities.com/deejaydragon21

I missplet the URL in my profile.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 28, 2002)

Check out kwoon.tv   these guys do it well!


----------



## DJDragon (Apr 29, 2002)

Kool site there.  I wanted to download some of the movies, but way to big.  Oh well.


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 29, 2002)

Kwoon is awesome!


----------



## Pyrael (May 15, 2002)

www.geocities.com/pyrael2001 


click the latest links!!!!


----------



## DJDragon (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pyrael _
> 
> *www.geocities.com/pyrael2001
> 
> ...


Seen those when you posted them on TZ, Pyrael. (Its me capoeira) But I was thinking more movies - storyline, characters, fight coreography, etc.  But you Lee moves are still good.


----------



## Kirk (May 17, 2002)

I think www.kwoon.tv is down, and they've switched to
www.kwoon.com ... GREAT kung fu


----------



## Pyrael (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJDragon _
> 
> *Seen those when you posted them on TZ, Pyrael. (Its me capoeira) But I was thinking more movies - storyline, characters, fight coreography, etc.  But you Lee moves are still good.  *



sup yo...sorry bout that ...


----------

